# custom license plates



## amt7565 (Mar 26, 2005)

So, I got a new 330i. beautiful black and brown leather.

Today I recieved the new Texas license plates. As you all know they suck!
Like to know if it's legal to get your own license plates made someplace...I am not talking about vanity plates from the DMV, but simply getting something nicer someplace and using the same license number provided by the DMV..
If so, any recommendations?

Many thanks


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

The license plates suck? How so?

I highly doubt it would be legal to create a counterfeit license plate, even if it has the same ID numbers as your official plate.


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

amt7565 said:


> Today I recieved the new Texas license plates. As you all know they suck!
> ...


Try being from Indiana. We supposedly voted on these, but the colors didn't come out the way they were portrayed.










Sales of the special plates (with the logo of your University, for example) went through the roof.

I highly doubt you can print your own.


----------



## amt7565 (Mar 26, 2005)

Bummer-
Just don't like the look of the TX license plates.
Thanks guys!


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Just go to Bimmian and make some German Plates with your same numbers. I plan on doing the same. If you get pulled over say you didn't know it was illegal, and at the most you'll get a fix-it ticket. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

bmw330pp said:


> Just go to Bimmian and make some German Plates with your same numbers. I plan on doing the same. If you get pulled over say you didn't know it was illegal, and at the most you'll get a fix-it ticket. :thumbup:


Wow. I don't know about you, but I like attracting as little attention as possible from Johnny Law. :eeps:


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Mr. E said:


> Wow. I don't know about you, but I like attracting as little attention as possible from Johnny Law. :eeps:


Sounds like you have legal issues.............or illegal :eeps:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

amt7565 said:


> Bummer-
> Just don't like the look of the TX license plates.
> Thanks guys!


get the State of the Arts plate










or one of the other special plates listed here:

http://www.dot.state.tx.us/vtr/spplates/allplates.htm









the regular plates do suck


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

bmw330pp said:


> Sounds like you have legal issues.............or illegal :eeps:


I just figure I'll be a lot more likely to get pulled over with a euro plate if I'm going 10 mph over!


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

i just ordered some CA 9/11 plates


----------



## amt7565 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks folks!!!
Here is a good one: http://www.dot.state.tx.us/vtr/spplates/specialplate.htm?nbr=83


----------

